# Our new grand daughter!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Introducing Harper Stella "dubbya". Born 2 days ago to our oldest son. 8lbs 9 oz. Everyone is doing great!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

There goes another chunk of your heart. She's so alert and did I mention cute!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's giving someone the evil eye in that second shot:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new future haunter


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks all! We'll be traveling to see her this weekend. She'a cutey!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nawwww so cute - congrats JW


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Awwww.... Too cute.   
Congratulations!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Congrats jdubb! She is angelic! (just in time for Christmas!)


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Lovely little bundle of joy.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

What a beautiful name too.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

What a perfect bundle of joy! Major congrats grandad!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Growing like a weed!



















Already showing what she thinks of the 2016 Presidential candidates


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet!!!


----------

